# What's in a Name?



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

We've got a lot of great chi names, here, and I always love hearing the reasons and stories behind how our pets got their names.

Lyra is named for the main character in the novel The Golden Compass by Phillip Pullman. In the book, Lyra is a feisty, blonde girl who is equal parts clever, sweet, bratty, loyal, headstrong and compassionate. It seemed the perfect fit for a little, fawn spitfire chi whose primary goal was being in somebody's lap at all times (and whose secondary goal was letting all the other dogs know there was a new sheriff in town).

So, share! How did your chi get their name?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey:
She was already named when I got her as an adult

Izzabella:
I have had this name picked out for 12 years!!
When my daughter was born, we had 2 girls names
chosen, Izzabella & Claudia. We named her Claudia
When my Son Mason was born he would have been
named Izzabella if he was a girl!!
i am not having any more human babies so I decided
to name my baby Chihuahua Izzabella!!!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

my moms ex bf (who will always be my dad) had a brother named randy who died alittle over a year ago. he also has an uncle named ray that visited us once.

but i came up with the name because i thought it was cute.
when my mom told me she got me a chi for christmas, like 3 days before he came home, she said that sounds like itll fit him. (she had alreadii seen him twice and i never got the chance to).

and once he came home it did fit him and i thought I'd make up a middle name that kinda goes with it. so i thought of Randy Ray(Raymond.)

a week after he was home my dad told me "wow you named him after that family thats nice" and i didnt even relize that i did.
so now the name randy is a wonderful memory of my dads brother that has now joined god and is watching all of the new pups and dogs walk across Rainbow Brigde. 
Ray is just his uncle that he hasnt seen in 3 years.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

With Reggie, I went through a list of dog names and it just seemed to fit.

Gonzo was named in tribute to Hunter S. Thompson, the father of gonzo journalism. Everyone thinks I named him after the Muppet with the same name.

Xena was named after Xena the Warrior Princess because she's a bit aggressive and a good watch dog.

Lexxi Foxxx was named after the bass player of the band I shoot for. (He's my favorite in the band)

Billy's whole name is Billy Blue Boy because he is a blue fawn color; he was named after the nickname of a character from the show High Chaparral, a tv show I watched as a kid.

Tico is a hispanic name that just seems to suit him.

Smoke got his name because he is the color of smoke.

Twiggy was named that by the shelter when I got her and it really fits. She's quite thin with long legs like twigs.

Pepper was named that because he was sooo active and full of beans when I got him, he's my little pepper pot.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wanted something unique and cute for my first Chi. I always loved the name Hayley but it was starting to get popular and I didn't like that so I some how got Shayley LOL

Kizzie is truthfully from the movie Roots. I watched the movie for the first time when I was a teenager and one of the woman in the movie was named Kizzy and I always thought it was kinda cute...not for a human but I just liked it! I think Kizzie fits my girl so much though because she's Krazy Kizzie lol.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lola : her real name is Lola-belle! it just clicked when i saw her! such pretty name 4 a pretty little dog! 

Penny: I wanted some thing that matched her size coz she was so tiny! we went thru names like Dinky, Tiny, etc but My bf said what about Penny.. she is like the size of a penny! and that was it! her nick name is "little lady" xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy- My kids chose his name

Pixie- I just really liked the name, she gets called pickle ore than pixie tho.

Mr Darcy- I wanted an 'english' sounding name, sarah helped me choose!

Poppy- I just liked it

Paige- She was already named by her previous owner


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

rache said:


> Billy- My kids chose his name
> 
> Pixie- I just really liked the name, she gets called pickle ore than pixie tho.
> 
> ...




short sweet and straight to the point.  lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy - my daughter chose this name - nickname is doo idk why I just called her daisydoo (I sing to them ahahah) and doo and doodoo kinda came out an stuck! 

Lotus - I wanted a different name but still a flower and it's suiting her so much Lotus' blossom in mud I'm hoping she is going to blossom out of mud very soon haha! nickname Lottie, yotus

They both answer to puppy too or if I should cheeewarwar

Rache you're girls have a p theme


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

It wanted a big name for my wee man  and it really suits him!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

some of my animals names have meanings others just suit lol , i have a theme going on with places though lol , i have 2 bunnies one called Alaska and the other Malibu one of my dogs is Cisco .
i have a cat called Mau - because he meowed all the time ,
and another cat called Ally - found in a scrap metal yard so Ally for Aluminum .
all my other pets are just because i like the sound of them


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Tallie, my baby chi is the one who has a name with real meaning behind it.
Some of you will remember last summer when she was born, We lost all the other puppys, and I really thought I was going to lose her too. But with much prayer, she survived. One night she even had the little death cry going but God was good to let me have one baby. She is named Talitha which comes from the bible, in the story where Jesus brought a little girl back to life. Tallie is my little miracle baby. and I am very thankful for her.
Sassy was already named when I got her and
Chloe I named, I just thought it was really pretty and sweet sounding jusst like she is.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender was already named when I got her and I was going to change her name, but decided it fit her. Lavender came to live with me and my Bichon boy from a rescue group after I lost my Bichon girl. We needed a sweet little girl dog to help us get over the loss. Lavender flowers are supposed to be calming and soothing and my sweet little Lavender Chi is exactly that. She's also full of life and fun and she is a welcome ray of sunshine at our house.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is Brody ... because ... I liked the name. No other reason. I am lame. HA HA!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Smith said:


> We've got a lot of great chi names, here, and I always love hearing the reasons and stories behind how our pets got their names.
> 
> Lyra is named for the main character in the novel The Golden Compass by Phillip Pullman. In the book, Lyra is a feisty, blonde girl who is equal parts clever, sweet, bratty, loyal, headstrong and compassionate. It seemed the perfect fit for a little, fawn spitfire chi whose primary goal was being in somebody's lap at all times (and whose secondary goal was letting all the other dogs know there was a new sheriff in town).
> 
> So, share! How did your chi get their name?


Lyra, I love it! I am just reading His Dark Materials at the moment, Just about to start the Amber Spyglass. Love the Name. My Oldest Feodore is named after the Russian author Fyodor Dostoevsky. My other is Napoleon, which doesn't really have a story behind it, my boyfriend named him. I've already decided my next will be Sinbad if its a dog (after Sinbad the sailor- from the Arabian Knights tales), and Kendal if it's a bitch, after the place name, (because I made a wish in a wishing well for a chihuahua in Kendal in the lake district, and a few months later, my boyfriend bought me one and made my wish come true


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Ruby was named when i got her as she was older we decided to keep it 

Twig, was being called Dixie but the lady i got her from said she didnt ever respond to it only the names of the other 2 puppies that she had, one of them was called Twiglet we thought it was cute and decided to call her that - we mainly call her T or Twig now among her other thousands of nick names lol

Bentley - i had a huge list of boys names and my fiance only liked 2 so we decided to wait and bring him home before we decided for definite on his name, all the pups in his litter were named after cars so its kind of in keeping with that too


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody is Brody ... because ... I liked the name. No other reason. I am lame. HA HA!


Lol! Tracy! I couldn't imagine any other name for Brody. It fits him perfectly. 

Lola I named simply because I just loved the name. When we decided to get another girl chi I wanted to name her something that started with an "L" so we came up with Lily. Keeping with the 2 L theme we named our third chi Lila.  I really think they have such pretty names.

Maxx was named after a picture I saw of a beautiful long coat blue and white chi.

If I ever get another girl chi her name will be Lulu, Lilo, or Lela. I can't decide. 
If it's a boy than his name will be Jaxx.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Truly Apple- I wanted a pretty and unique name, thus Truly for her first name.
For her middle name Apple i got from Gwyneth Paltrow' daughter.

Noah Sebastian- He immediately looked like a Sebastian when i first got him and i have always loved that name. But my Fiance didn't think Sebastian suited him so he suggested Noah. I love the name Noah too, so we settled on Noah Sebastian.

Quinton Rampage- Was a name chosen by my Fiance after the UFC fighter Quinton "Rampage" Jackson. Because he is unrelentless in his play fighting!


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Zippy got his name from the shelter that he was in. He had to spend about three weeks in quarantine with kennel cough between the time that we signed the intent-to-adopt papers and when he was actually able to go home with us. We kept going over to visit him every couple of days, though, and he was of course the main topic of our conversations during that waiting period. So, by the time he was able to come home, we had been talking about "Zippy, Zippy, Zippy!" so much that it would have been totally weird to try to call him anything else. Zippy he was and Zippy he will always be.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Reese- named by the shelter b/c his coloring reminded them of a peanut butter cup. Jax- Brad will tell you he got his name from a scifi show but really...any general hospital fans out there?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel was just a Gretel, first thing that popped in my head when I saw her. She has plenty of nicknames, Gee, Geezer, Grenedla, Sissy.

Godric was named after a vampire from True Blood :] We have a G theme in our house (Gretel, Godric and my OH Gary)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel was named after the road hubby bought her off of out of a pick up truck LOL.

Oakley was named because I wanted a name that was both tough but chic, and hubby is into guns, so "Annie Oakley" is technically who she is but we've never called her Annie once. I also love Oakley goggles and am really into snowboarding, so..yep. Most of our puppy names are double edged swords.

Trigger we got right after our honeymoon. His registered name is actually LPL Humuhumunukunukuapua'a, the Hawaiian trigger fish,, his name is "Trigger", and again, goes with guns, but also with a secondary meaning.

Bryco's reg'd name is "Not for Kids". Hubby gave me a list of gun brands to pick from for his name and I liked Bryco best. Afterward, I read about Bryco guns, mostly cuz he chuckled when I told him what I had picked...well, Bryco guns went out of business about a decade back because an 11 or 12 year old boy shot his friend with his dad's gun cuz they didn't have appropriate safety mechanisms. 

We are naming the new puppy Asia...cuz...guns are made there? HAHA.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey, my dear husband picked it and it fit


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I had Draco in mind and when I saw him, I knew it was him. I am waiting for Orion or Cassie to make such an appearance. It might be tomorrow or years from now, only the universe knows. They are all star constellation names.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Calleigh was named a little bit after her mama (dog) who was named Ryleigh? See how they match?:love1: Plus I thought Calleigh had a light, sunny and feminine ring to it!:happynails::sunny:

Pedro was already named when I got him from my daughter at 3 months of age, so I just kept that name. :toothy4: Seems to fit him!

Max was named by my husband when we got him over 16 years ago. Seems like that was a perfect name for him because he is so much bigger than the average chi! (he is possibly a mix) Plus my husband says he "loves him to the max!"


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Jadzia is named after a favorite character on Star Trek Deep Space Nine, her full name is Jadzia Dax just like the character but Jadzia or Jadzie for short.

Kira is also named from the same show. Her full name is Kira Nerys, Kira for short.

I had the names picked out before I got the girls, having already decided the first girl would be named Jadzia and the second Kira months before I got Jadzia. 
And so it turns out that as Jadzia the character has spots as a promenant feature of her species and my Jadzia has spots. Then Kira the shows character has a ridge on her nose as part of her characters species specific trait and my Kira has a bump/ridge on her nose. 
I just think of it as fate, I had the names picked out that matched because these were going to be my girls


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Neeci is Neeci because we couldn't think of a name that fit, she was supposed to be Lolita but it just didn't fit. My husband just blurted out with Neeci one day while I was holding her and she looked up and it just fit.

Ellie was named Abbey by her breeder but we have a history with that name so we needed something else. I really like the name Aricelli but it is a big name for a puppy so I shortened it to Ellie and it is soft and feminine like she is so it fits.

Our new baby is Chloe because we wanted a two syllable name that ended in the long e sound like Neeci and Ellie. I was making a list of names that I liked that fit that criteria and my husband walked by and read it and said "Chloe is the best name" so Chloe it is. I like it because she is chocolate and Chloe startes with the same two letters...LOL


----------

